# My sweet kitty...not doing good :(



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I need your prayers and good vibes for my kitty Cheetoh. I woke up this morning to feed him and he was on the floor unable to move, vomiting, shaking, it was bad. Since he has had issues in the past with UTIs and crystals, i felt his bladder. It was hard like a peach. It was blocked up. I rushed him to the nearest vet, it was a block and they relieved it but he had been like that all night and so the toxins caused his kidneys to suffer and I just got a call that they are worried about his kidneys and heart    they are monitoring him and said he will be there at the vet for days under watch. I am in a panic because I don't know what to do for him if he pulls through  the vet thinks all the recent work we had done with our house caused a lot of stress, which I agree with, and it helped bring this on. 
He is on Instinct wet food. I also mix water into the wet food so that he gets even more water intake. He is not a big water drinker normally so that is why i ad water to the wet. I wanted to give them some of my cans to feed him while he is there but they are going to feed him the prescription stuff :/ I think. 

I don't know what else to try food wise because he will not eat raw. I already tried that. The vet said that many grain free foods require a lot of water intake to help with all the protein, and that giving him a lower protein canned food will help...well At least that is how I think the vet is thinking...

I was thinking about trying the instinct raw medallions...maybe he would eat those? But if too much protein is not working for my particular cat I don't know what to feed him...  

Please keep him in your thoughts...he is my baby and I can't imagine losing him.


----------



## Buddhasmommy (Aug 23, 2012)

Prayers for your kitty, hope he gets better


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Go very slowly with the medallions. No one told me to. Spaz scarfed it up, threw it up, and won't touch the stuff now. Talk to your doc about giving sub Q fluids. It would help keep things flushed and help him stay hydrated even if he doesn't want to drink. Spaz was on them for awhile because he has kidney disease. Now that he's on insulin for his dabetes his BUN and kreatenine levels stay pretty average. 

Thoughts and prayers in your cheetohs direction. I hope he heals quickly and is back to doing what cats do soon.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks! I will definitely ask about doing the fluids! Yesterday was terrible. He was very unsteady and some of his blood work was off the charts...but this morning things are looking a lot better and he should be able to come home Thursday....and yeah...I have a $2000 pet emergency fund, it's now gone. Blah....


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awwww man I hope your kitty gets better soon!! Good thoughts going your way!


----------

